# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/Amazon-Echo-And-Alexa-Devices/b?node=9818047011

facebook.com/AmazonEcho

Amazon Echo on Wikipedia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Echo Auto

Echo Loop, smart ring

Echo Glow, multicolor smart lamp for kids

Echo Buds, wireless headphones

Echo Frames, smart glasses

Amazon Smart Plug

Amazon Smart Oven

AmazonBasics Microwave, voice-controlled microwave

Echo Dot Kids Edition, voice assistant device

Echo Dot, voice assistant device

Echo Flex, plug-in smart speaker

Echo Studio, high-end smart speaker

Amazon Echo, voice assistant device

Echo Plus, smart speaker

Echo Spot, smart speaker with a built-in screen

Echo Show, smart speaker with a built-in screen

Echo Look, hands-free camera style assistant

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS)

Alexa Skills - amazon.com/skills

amazonskills.com

Senior Vice President of Devices and Services - David Limp

----------


## Airicist

Echo Escape NYCC 2017 - Team Whatever - Highlights - 10.07.17

Published on Nov 3, 2017




> When this team was dropped in the middle of an Alexa-enabled Jack Ryan adventure, they had no idea what they were in for!
> But thanks to Amazon Echo and Alexa, they cracked every code they needed to stop the bad guys and save the day.

----------


## Airicist

5 Amazon Echo tips for new users

Published on Dec 25, 2017




> Where should you start with your new Amazon Echo speaker? What should you know first? These five tips will help.

----------


## Airicist

Getting started with Alexa Smart Home

Published on Jul 31, 2018




> Have you heard about "Smart Home" but are unsure of what it is or how it would apply to you?  Alexa Smart Home means hands-free voice control over lights, thermostats, oscillating fans, and more when you connect smart home products to Echo devices.  For smart cameras, use Echo Show or Echo Spot to instantly monitor your home and ensure that it is secure. Whether you want to jump in or just start small with a couple smart home products, this video helps you understand the multiple ways to create an Alexa Smart Home. Just ask Alexa using your Echo device or your Alexa app. "Alexa, turn on the lights."

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Speakers 2018 hands-on

Published on Sep 20, 2018




> Amazon just announced the new versions of the Echo Show, Echo Dot, and Echo Plus. Dan Seifert spent some time using the new speakers – all of them are improvements on their predecessors with nicer designs, more features, and most noticeably, better sound.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's surprise Echo event highlights: New Echo's, Fire TV DVR and more

Published on Sep 20, 2018




> Amazon showed off a ton of new Alexa-enabled devices this morning, including new Echo Dots, Echo Auto, and a new high-end Echo Plus smart-home speaker.

----------


## Airicist

First Look at all the new Amazon Echos of 2018

Published on Sep 20, 2018




> Amazon has completely refreshed their Echo line, with new Echo Plus and Echo Dot models, along with an Echo Sub for bass-heavy music, Echo Input for turning any speaker into an Echo, Echo Link and Link Amp which bring a multitude of connectors and a 24 bit DAC for turning your fidelity stereo into an Alexa device, and Echo Auto for Alexa in your car.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon’s 2019 Alexa devices event in 5 minutes

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon held its annual 2019 devices event today, where it unveiled a bunch of new Alexa-enabled devices. Some of the devices the company showed off include the long-rumored Echo Buds, a smart oven, and Alexa-enabled Echo frames. Amazon also debuted the Echo Studio, a smart speaker designed to compete with higher-quality offerings like Apple’s HomePod and the Google Home Max. Most of the devices are available for preorder now.

----------


## Airicist

Every Echo product Amazon just announced in 10 minutes

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon took the stage at its annual showing of upcoming products, announcing new wearables such as Alexa-enabled smart glasses called Echo Frames, a ring called the Echo Loop that puts the power of Alexa on your finger and wireless earbuds called Echo Buds. Amazon also announced a new high-end smart speaker, the Echo Studio, as well as a new Echo Dot and Echo Show.

----------


## Airicist

Article "9 surprising Alexa tricks to try with your Amazon Echo tonight"
Amazon's Alexa voice assistant can recognize a can of soup and create music playlists on the fly.

by Katie Conner
June 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "5 outdated items Amazon Echo can replace in your house"
Your Alexa speaker can free up some space in your home by taking on the role other devices used to.

by Katie Conner
August 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why Amazon radically redesigned the Echo"
You may be ordering one for Black Friday. But why is it shaped like that?

by Mark Wilson
November 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon opens preorders for the Echo Show 10 smart display"
The $250 Echo Show 10 can rotate its display to follow you around the room; preorders have begun.

by Molly Price 
January 27, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Plans Wall-Mounted Echo as Smart Home Command Center"

by Mark Gurman
February 9, 2021

Article "Amazon Is Reportedly Developing a Wall-Mounted Echo to Control Your Smart Home"

by Victoria Song
February 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "5 best features coming to Amazon's new Echo Dot, including improved bass and the ability to extend your eero Wi-Fi range"

by Kevin Webb
September 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon is gutting its voice-assistant Alexa. Employees describe a division in crisis and huge losses on 'a wasted opportunity.'"

by Eugene Kim
November 19, 2022

----------

